# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] ┣▇▇▇═—★Selling Neverwinter Astral Diamonds and Gold ★Appletree's Gold Shop★ —═▇▇▇-|

## appletreestore

*

*Here is Appletreestore, we always online & buying all kinds of game currency or gold, we have enough experience and we are reliable. 


Before u trade with me, make sure it is the real appletree,
!!!You must send a pm to me or post on my thread before trade!!!!
*

Ways of Contact

**Our skype:** applegoldboss**

Discord: appleapple#2328(new) 
*
(This is our new discord, I won't add people first. If someone1 try to add you,it must be the scammer.
So after u added me, plz send me a pm to confirm it's me.) 
*
Payment Methods:*
*1.Paypal (verified paypal account)
2.Western Union 
3.Webmoney
**4.Skrill
5.Bitcoin
**6.Payoneer
*

*How to know the price of ur gold:*
1.Add our skype/discord(need comfirm here)
2.Tell me the game name


We can exchange Bns gold, RS gold, Archeage gold ,POE currency, and other game gold for WOW gold.


RS to WOW /WOW to RS
BNS to WOW/WOW to BNS
Archeage to WOW/WOW to Archeage
RS 07 to RS3/RS3 to 07 gold 
etc.


Plz comfirm whether it is the real me, post on my thread or send me a pm or a code .
(I'm always asking for feedbacks after trade , we do the trade and we complete the feedback for both of us afterward.)
Thanks^^


Please check, below is our skype picture.
Attachment 81053

----------


## appletreestore

Selling Neverwinter Astral Diamonds and Gold, feel free to contact us^^

----------


## mn9

do you sell for ps4?

----------


## WhiteCarrot

U buying item too?

----------


## appletreestore

> U buying item too?


Add our skype,when we have demand, we will let u know.

----------


## WhiteCarrot

i have problem adding u in skype, when i search there are 3 applegoldboss, can u pm me with private message which one u r

----------


## appletreestore

> i have problem adding u in skype, when i search there are 3 applegoldboss, can u pm me with private message which one u r


U can click the '' add my skype'' button, it is the safest way to add me. If it doesnt work ,then i will send u pm.

----------


## WhiteCarrot

Yeah, doesn't work, i try many times

----------


## Penguy

Talking to you on skype

----------


## appletreestore

hi am i talked with you in skype now

----------


## appletreestore

> Talking to you on skype


hi ami talked with you in skype now

----------


## TripleFX

Nice seller ! Thanks

----------

